# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Removing roof tiles

## master82

Hi everyone, 
Jut after some info on the best way to get rid of my concrete roof tiles when I take them off? Is there any local places on the Central Coast that will take them for free? 
Thanks

----------


## Cecile

Why don't you put them on freecycle, or perhaps sell them on ebay or gumtree?

----------


## goldie1

Have you tried any of the building recyclers? There is one at Warnervale Recycled Building Materials - Central Coast & Newcastle

----------


## melton2

i went through the same dilemma.
before i removed the tiles, i advertised on gumtree and ebay offering them for free, and that they will be placed on ground level with direct access to them with a ute, trailer or truck. i even offered to help load them..
i also called many places to see if they would accept the tiles if i delivered them as well... 
noone wanted mine... probably because the market in sydney is saturated with them. a simple gumtree/ebay search found many people trying to get rid of them for free.. 
i ended up hiring a 9cubic metre skip bin, had it placed right next to my house, and i began to throw all the tiles directly into the bin from the roof.....
although it cost me around $400 from memory, i didnt have to shift them from the roof to the ground, and then wait for someone to take them... 
the hardwood timber from the roof on the other hand went within a day...the person who picked them up was using them as firewood...

----------

